# Sefardic jews vs askenazi what your favorite music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I will have to go whit sefardic jews for rythm of ancient lore spain or anywhere, where talking classical music, while askenazi quite frankly i only aware of Mendelson who convert to christianity if im accurated , schoenberg , ligetti that i like.

In the end in the process for ghostwriter of medieval lore i preffer the sefardic groove.While askenazi there are actual composer, so you know what im lost...

What about you guys what kind of music do you guys like sefardic medieval music or later askenazi composer?

I whant actual jewish person to answer this, and non jewish person please.

Sefardic romance is quite solid release on naxos*


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm Ashkenazi Jewish but like Brahms, Schumann Tchaikovsky, Saint Saens. In fact like most composers. Don't think have to like certain composers because of who I am. 

Mendelssohn, Fritz Kreisler and Mahler were Jewish composers that changed religion that I know if


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Sephardic Jewish music I've heard, I like, because of the Spanish and Middle-Eastern influence. I hear a little Bulgaria in there, too.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Am neither. However, this Czech CD is a desert island disc:


----------



## cartologist (Nov 29, 2018)

Mendelssohn was baptized at eight and was a member of the Reformed (Calvinist) church.
I am Ashkenazic on my father’s side but was not raised anything. At 40 I became involved at our local temple, but since I did not grow up with any traditions, the only Jewish music I have extensive knowledge of is the liturgical music.


----------

